# Hand Made Wrist Slings!!!



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey everyone im making homade wrist slings three strand braid to a double wide knot pre-shrunk and very durable! I have made over 3 dozen for shops around my area and over a dozen for hunters like you, and growing! i put a lot of time and effort into this to get a quality sling. I can make just about any color combination 2 or 3 colors and i now can even incorporate initialed beads and just colored beads let me know if you or anyone in your family is interested for details, pricing, and color charts just let me know and i can send you to our site!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Best of luck to a fellow Michigander.

One thing that you may wish to do and soon, post pictures of your work and your prices.

Best of luck!

Lou


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

what do you have for camo


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

P.M. sent to red man


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Hand made slings*

An example of one of our slings for another check out my new sling thread i posted!
~sarah


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*for more pictures and inro about staff positions!*

check out our website listed under my signautre we have a lot more to show you there!!!!!


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*color charts*

ready to order colors take not the colors are actually a little darker


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*color chart 2*

special order colors are a little darker in person


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

could not ask for better people to do business with up ttt


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt the best price i have seen on this sight and top notch quality:darkbeer:


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt come on guys you cant find a better price than this


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

how much for a black and neon orange?


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Wrist sling prices*

Ready to order colors:
18"- $8
15"- $6

special order colors:
18"-$9
15"- $7


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

these are very nice slings and are well made there is alot of time put into making them just right if huntress85 dont like them they wont go out and she is picky trust me i know


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

ttt for a great sling


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

replies to all posts and pms ttt


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

look at them prices listed cant get a better deal and top quality
from your pro staff member


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pms and posts answered! ttt


----------



## meatbucket (Feb 5, 2009)

Private Message Sent


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

lets get this one back up to the top


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

DAAAAANNNNNGGGGG! 14 posts and six friends already
let me jump on this ride too!!!
pm sent for a "slang"


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt we go cant get a better price


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow wish i would have known just spent $30 for 2 of them :sad:


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*slings*

all pms answered! ttt


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*sling pictures*

hey everyone i have more sling pictures on my profile page and a picture of my personal blinged out sling i made earlier this year let me know what you think!!!!
~Sarah
ttt


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

up for the morning crowd


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*pm.s*

all answered ttt


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

ttt for a wonderful lady


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

up for the night crowd!


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*chello!*

Good morning here for the order taking!
~Sarah


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

All pm's answered


----------



## skidog1960 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Pm*

PM sent


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

ttt for the night crowd


----------



## AndyComp (Dec 16, 2008)

*How much are they??*

I am looking to buy a couple regular, fat, custom color slings. I am either going to get 2 or 3...what would that price be?


----------



## smrtguy (Feb 24, 2009)

Good for you, just don't put a lame ass like RSS on your web site.


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt :smile:


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Whats a RSS ???


----------



## junkman (Feb 19, 2009)

*sling*

how much are your slings


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt cant beet her prices lets get things moving !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

Prices and colors are listed above for a great product from an awesome person! :smile:

Ready to order colors:
18"- $8
15"- $6

special order colors:
18"-$9
15"- $7


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*slings*

all slings that were paid for were sent out today!:teeth:


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

lets bring this one back up to the top where it belongs thanks for all the orders keep them comming


----------



## forgeboy (Nov 27, 2008)

put it ttt for my buddies


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered!


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

will be posting some pics here in the next few hrs or so keep an eye open for them thanks


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

*place your orders with hunters hand to day*

hear it is guys :thumbs_up:thumbs_up top notch quality grate prices get yours to day don't be the only one with out a hunters hand!! 

also matt came up with the color i need for my ovation thanks 

:smile::thumbs_up:thumbs_up:wav::wav::thumbs_up:thumbs_up:smile:


----------



## mathews740 (Feb 4, 2009)

how long does it take to make a custom wrist sling?how much would a for a black, royal blue, and midnight blue be?


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Red Man sling looks good on there your blue one for the ovation done and ready to ship also


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Got my sling today. Looks great and at a price that you can't beat.:thumbs_up

Thanks


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*here are some more slings i did up!*

four strand and three strand


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

Do you have any pics of dark blue & purple one?


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

keep this in top where it belongs :thumbs_up


----------



## ace33 (Oct 17, 2007)

*slings*

Those look sweet keep up the good work


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

More slings shipped out today we can also do up slings with beads in them and jewelry let us know what you want and we can get it done thanks


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*slings*

all pm's answered


----------



## gilbertorange (Feb 10, 2009)

*s;ind*

pm sent your way.


----------



## forgeboy (Nov 27, 2008)

can i be on your prostaff.


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*shooter staff*

we do have a shooting staff if you are interested just let me know we have a couple bebifits for joining
~Sarah


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

these slings are awsome yall and you cant beat the price for this quality

A++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt :star:


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*Nice!!!*

Bump ttt for a great product and great service!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## gilbertorange (Feb 10, 2009)

*sling*

Just got mine today it is awesome. Great quality and service. Thank you very much.


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

*get one to day !!!!!!*

i had to get 2 of them 
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:wav::wav::thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## gilbertorange (Feb 10, 2009)

*sling*

A bump for the best service and product. Thanks.


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt :star:


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered


----------



## isha (Feb 19, 2006)

I sent you a PM


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered


----------



## bigrobztrk (Oct 4, 2008)

*Bow Sling*

Just PM'd Sarah...she's great to deal with! Just ordered a new Red/White/Blue sling for Hank...Can't wait to get it!!!!!!


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

Another pic of Sarah's awesome work!!


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*move it on up! *

ttt all pm's answered! thanks everyone for your orders!


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

lets bring this up to the top for today thanks everyone for the great compliments on them


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*slings*

all pm's answered


----------



## OCD4BLACKTAILS (Mar 18, 2009)

*New Customer Order*

My wife would like a 15 inch wrist strap in neon pink and black.


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*slings*

all pm's answered:star:


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt order yours to day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## waternut (Mar 15, 2009)

*great sling*

My brother gave me one of these in camo. Love it! Great work! Bump ttt where she belongs.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry it took so long Sarah. But again I love it, it turned out great


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

bump to the top nice sling huntinggirl


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

*ttt*

Hey I recieved my sling yesterday in the mail Wow these are nice! I would have posted a picture but took my Son to scouts and then league nite. So I will try to get to it tonight.

Thanks Matt and Sarah


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Eric hope you got the other package also let me know


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

*ttt*

Here are the pics as promised.


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

looks good eric thanks for postin them


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*slings*

all pm's answered


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

get them while you can


----------



## isha (Feb 19, 2006)

got my sling great job 

Thanks Rick

and lets do one more


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Bump*

Pg. 12...OUCH. :bump2:


----------



## bldgr10 (Aug 7, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## dbackinstructor (Jul 27, 2006)

*order*

pm sent


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

*ttt*

Back to the top for a great product and even better people.


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

lets keep them coming


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt grate product :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

keep the orders comming! ttt


----------



## wctbowtech (May 18, 2008)

*Slings*

Received my slings today and they all look great. Thanks Sarah


----------



## CSAglock27 (Jan 15, 2009)

*olive drab*

how much for shipping??? what type of payment doyou take??


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all posts and pm's answered


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt get yours to day :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

good morning everybody rise and order please!


----------



## buckstop8mm (Apr 16, 2009)

what would a blu,black, and purple sling cost 15"


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

All pm's answered.
~sarah


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*hey all*

keep the orders comming!
All PM's answered


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*hello everyone*

business is slow slings shipped out the same day as payment is recieved!
TTT


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

TTT for Sarah and Huntershand!


----------



## grls_hunt2 (Mar 22, 2008)

PM Sent!


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered ttt


----------



## bigiron (Apr 13, 2007)

*3 braid*

Check your PMs


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered


----------



## ajstiff (Feb 20, 2008)

*Sling with beads*

What would the cost be for a pink white and black sling with heart bead be?


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

All pm's answered


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

all pm's answered


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

up for a cool person to deal with! awesome work Sarah!


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

ttt for this one


----------



## hopesman (Jun 18, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Sling*

Still in the business? PM sent.


----------



## kw706 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Slings*

PM Sent


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

ttt for a nice looking sling and great people to deal with!!!


----------



## huntress85 (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks reaper! LOL tell your wife we need to get together to talk about pictures!
~Sarah:tongue:


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

I know sarah has been away fron here for a while if you need anything you can PM me and I can relay it to her here are some slings we did up last night for a shop we go to


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

seventh one from the right is a camo to red black back to camo for the quest fade bows


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Sent you a pm!
Ernie


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

et1673 said:


> Here are the pics as promised.


 Just like this one!
Ernie
Pictures didn't print,but it's the one in the pictures of the Hoyt Katrina!


----------

